# Our house exploded and burned down



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

And our nest got blown out onto the front lawn. But the nice fireman found us on the lawn and put us in a box. Now we are going to be OK we are getting lots of fresh sliced liver and vitamins now so we can grow up to be big handsome Barn Owls.

NAB 










We're OK we just got our noses singed a little


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Poor little guys! So glad they were rescued and are in your care!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear they lost their home. Thank God they are now in your caring hands.

PLEASE do keep us updated on these sweeties.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You really have a knack for grabbing attention with the thread titles! Hope those little guys heal up quick and grow up big and strong


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> You really have a knack for grabbing attention with the thread titles! Hope those little guys heal up quick and grow up big and strong


I TOTALLY AGREE! You DO have a way with words, Nab!!

The little ones look so pitiful and I'm SOOOO GLAD to hear they will be OK.

You and Nancy are worth your weight in gold and more, Nab!!

Yes, please keep us updated!

With Love and Hugs to all
Shi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You definitely almost had me worried there - but I thought "No, it's gotta be for the birds"

What fortunate babies they are!

So, what actually happened, Nab? Were they under some eaves or in a real barn?

John


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Some kind of gas leak*

is what we heard - guess it blew the roof off the place and these guys had their nest up there somewhere. We released two of these guys last night and then these 5 showed up - that's two steps forward and 5 steps back. It's been a long spring.

NAB 

Here's one of the fellows we released last night dancing for the camera. With a luck the little guys will look like him in 8-10 weeks and be ready to go too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Poor little tykes! I'm so glad the fireman got the little ones to you!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Poor little darlings! They are lucky they were found in that mess.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Barn owls are such incredibly beautiful creatures! You are so fortunate to work with them...and they are fortunate you are taking care of them.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Baby Barn Owl update*

Little fellows have recoverd from being singed and are eating like little pigs. Don't worry about the puny little fellow in the middle, when the fresh sliced liver shows up he's right out in front getting his share.

NAB


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, I'm sooo glad to hear they are all doing well!!

Those "singes" looked terrible but I'm so happy to hear they are doing well!

That more mature barn owl picture is really spectacular, Nab! They are sure are interesting looking! Reminds me of "aliens!" 

Sending Love, and gentle Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the good news update and photo, Nab! 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow! They really are looking good. How did you know we would be worried about that tiny one? Glad to hear that he gets in there to get his lunch.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You are a miracle worker, Nab.
Poor babies, glad they are doing well.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*3 of 5 are up and running*

Three of the little fellows are outside in the big pens now learning to hunt mice. Here's the two little ones they are coming along fine and will join their brothers soon as they get a little bigger.

NAB 

That's the little tiny guy on the right, he's grown into a right handsome little fellow..


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MY GOODNESS!! Just LOOK at the difference TIME, GOOD FOOD and CARE have done!! WOW!!

They look GREAT, Nab!!

Thank you SO much for the update!!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, looking good!

Glad to see the puny little guy filled out so nicely!

Linda


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Sending you a *BIG HUG* , Nab, for taking care of those beautiful owl babies! You did a great job!


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

por little guys,losing they're little home  it's very good to know you are taking good care of them


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Much improved! Their feathers look so soft and their beak and talons look so sharp!!!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*unbelievable*

What a fantastic job you have done for theses guys, I would sure like to see a group photo before you release them. When I seen the first pictures my heart just sank, I could feel the horor they must have gone threw and lucky for them they ended up in your caring hands >Kevin


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Final family portrait*

Here they are - all five of them plus one extra that came in later. The original five are on the left and for those interested the puny little fellow is that big handsome guy with the litttle yellow band on his foot he is second from the left. The guy that came in later is the big fellow on the far right.

NAB 

Probably be releasing them over the next week or so.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

They're all lookin' good, especially PunyGuy!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I will REPEAT and REPEAT...*WELL DONE!!!*


*NAB...THEY ALL LOOK TERRIFIC!!!! WHAT A GREAT JOB IN REHABBING!!!*

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE "FAMILY" PICTURE!

WISHING ALL THESE BEAUTIES THE VERY BEST FOR A LONG AND SAFE LIFE!!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL

Shi


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Nab, what a GREAT JOB you have done. LOVED the family picture. Your amazing just like these birds are. I really think its wonderful what you have done for them. May they live a long and free flying life. mindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great job getting them all so healthy and happy. Releasing them must be very satisfying!


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow thats all i can say wow
lucky u to have them


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

just wow, and to be released , it cant get any better
goooooooooood job
they lookin geourgeous


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*unbelievable*

WOW is about all that came to my mind also. From the first pic to this one is unbelievable, they are beautiful and it would have never been possible without your urgent care. What a fantastic job and that photo, you don't see many like that. Thanks so much for sharing I am going to show the wife when she get's up, I don't think she will believe me. Now you know we want to see the video when you release them but no crying now, I am sure I would miss them badly if I had to let them go after all that time you have spent with them and if it was me I am sure there would be a tear but only of joy.


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

That's a terrific job. You should be very proud!!! We are of you!!! Thanks for sharing. My six year old wanted to say thanks- he's amazed and thrilled. Thanks for sharing. Keystonepaul


----------



## technocactus (Jun 11, 2009)

Nabisho - GOD (or whoever you worship) BLESS you all your life......................


----------

